# Mohawk



## eyecatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

I was wondering what the ice conditions are and if anyone was doing any good.

Thanks


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

there is a post on page 2 called couple pics from today. member is slf. he had some real nice fish from mohawk.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Is that lake private or not?


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

From my understanding no "lake" is private just the land around it. Mohawk is a 500 acre lake surrounded by a private gated community. according to the website. http://lake-mohawk.org/


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

mousejam515 said:


> From my understanding no "lake" is private just the land around it. Mohawk is a 500 acre lake surrounded by a private gated community. according to the website. http://lake-mohawk.org/


Thats what I was reading also that lead me to ask the question. So - the lake can be fished, just good luck trying to find a spot to access it?


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

eyecatcher said:


> I was wondering what the ice conditions are and if anyone was doing any good.
> 
> Thanks


the ice conditions are as follows: there is anywhere from 2" of ice to 6" being the best that i have found so far.usually the bottom 2 inches is good black ice with the rest of the ice above it being bad white ice. there are DEFINATELY spots still that are not safe to fish on or even be near for that matter and that is as of just two hours ago . i have been on the lake everyday now since 1/9/09 and i have watched the ice form the spots that were last to freeze are still very thin i recomend traveling with a spud bar and spudding your way around. or stay on one of the trails that is being used by other fisheres i have been leaving from the main beach and going south . i have been doing very good on perch yesterday we had 2 that were 13" the day before we had 2 that were 12" i have also hooked into some nice gills and crappies. buddy lost a nice walleye today it was wrapped up in his camera cable and i was trying to help him get it through the camera hole but the line broke. also this lake is private and you do need to own a lot to be able to fish it or know someone that can call you through the gate other wise you will not be able to fish here. most of the huys are fishing near the damn i have not had many guys fishing near me.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Falbinki - I'll throw that lake right out the window as one of the lakes i'd like to ice fish.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea i too have to been out there being a graduate of malvern i have the opportunity to fish it year round and pretty much all my life..The fishing is great, many mountable fish..last year they were biting my pimple with nothing on it..dont have to be educated much to catch fish here..just gotta know the right guy. -Adam


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

isnt it funny how the guy who doesnt live at the lake catches all the fish


----------



## eyecatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone been out i was wondering how the ice conditions are now.

Thanks


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Its good i was out on sat. there were at least 25 huts on the ice by the dam and some atvs


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

was out both saturday and sunday bite was slow both days compared to what it was during the week. caught gills crappie perch and a smallmouth and a channel cat but nothing very big. really had to work the fish to get them to bite. anyone else have better luck than i did? the ice is pretty good i had 5 to 12" almost everywhere i went except for out in the main basin in front of the west beach where the last open water was. there is only 3" of ice out there but it is good hard black ice.


----------

